# Help desperately needed - Viper 4103XV and PLJX Bypass Module



## Sootah (Nov 8, 2004)

Hello all,

I hooked up the 4103XV and PLJX a while ago and until now [haven't worked on it a ton] have not been able to get it to remote start consistently.

Frankly - I have no idea what the root issue is. I suspect that the PLJX somehow 'forgets' its programming periodically because after I reprogram the PLJX it'll work for - on average - about 5 times and then after that the car decides it doesn't want to remote start anymore.

What it does when not starting successfully is the power comes on for a second, then the car attempts to crank (it doesn't crank at all, just the starter wire is sent voltage but nothing at all happens) and nothing happens. It'll try to start one more time automatically then gives up.

If I insert the key into the ignition - even without turning the key, it just has to physically be inserted into the slot - then it insta-starts and will continue to run even if the key is then removed.

It's been incredibly frustrating because frankly the 4103XV wiring guide isn't all that informative and I'm not really sure where the 'ground output' on the remote starter actually is. Currently it's hooked up to the 'orange ground output when locked', and while that will get it to work for the 5-ish times it will start after the PLJX is programmed, it doesn't continue to work for any extended period of time. Basically I can test it to my heart's content, but when I actually WANT it to work - nada.

It's effing FREEZING out now. I'd really like to be able to reliably use it. :banghead:
HELP!!

Thanks in advance,

-Sootah


----------



## Sootah (Nov 8, 2004)

No ideas?


----------

